# LASER show video



## WildRice (Jan 6, 2005)

I didn't want to Hijack a different thread, So I am starting a new one. Here is a place to post LASER show video, either homemade or other.

God bless the USA show 

Long Island LASER 

Cant find any video, but good history of LASER shows 

Jeff


----------



## liteglow (Jan 6, 2005)

hmm.. there is allready a tread about laser videos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif .. but ok.. let`s post Videos here then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

http://home.monet.no/~bjornaro/diverse/Beamshow.wmv
This i guess most have already seen !

But it`s so nice so i put it here anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SuperBert (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.pangolin.com/Downloads-videos.html


----------



## liteglow (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.pangolin.com/_Videos/WideangleWMP9.wmv


----------



## sbk (Jan 7, 2005)

http://sbk.phalkin.com/Lasers/Effects/lasershow_compile.wmv


----------



## liteglow (Jan 7, 2005)

SBK: i hate you for THAT !!!!!!! 

But i looooooooove your work !!! awsome /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## WildRice (Jan 7, 2005)

SBK, OK I didn't start this so people like you can SHOW OFF... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. well, I guess I did, NICE SETUP!!! What are you using for SW/HW?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif NICE WORK /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Jeff


----------



## sbk (Jan 8, 2005)

WildRice, you said that this page is for "homemade" lasershow too, not? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I use just "cheap" closed loop galvos for the moment. 
What are you meaning by SW/HW?


----------



## Lasernerd (Jan 8, 2005)

software/hardware


----------



## sbk (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
The soft is an homemade simple freeware from mylaserpage.de (Popelscan), and the galvos are M6008 closed loop from jmlaser.com, capable of max 8 kpps.


----------



## WildRice (Jan 8, 2005)

I was just envious of your setup. I have 2 GSI open loop scanners, the kind that return to center by themselves. I have been looking for a was to do what you did.
Jeff


----------



## liteglow (Jan 8, 2005)

let stay to topic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif post video.. dont discuss scanner system.. make a new tread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 8, 2005)

Heres the home made scanner I made.
Plan to make others, that will be all-in-one builtin enclosures.

http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/laser/speaker_XY_scanner.wmv


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 8, 2005)

OK just done my own to add to the collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

It's amazing what a CD, fog and a green laser can do to get a 'cheap' laser show.







Great scanner BTW Jtice!


----------



## operator (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone, my first post.

I have always been attracted to the lights, never even read up on it before, im amazed by what you guys have been up to. 

One question, how much would I have to spend to do what SBK did, I mean I have nothing and I want to do what he was doing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 9, 2005)

laser module = 300-700$
Cheap easy scanner system = 200$
Easy software = free (popelscan) 


That`s is the cheapest.. and may not be so amasingly..


----------



## jtice (Jan 9, 2005)

liteglow,

Where can I get this $200 scanner system?
If I can get a scanner syste for $200, that has the galvos and the controller card, Im IN ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

also, all the links I can find to the popelscan software are broken.
Think you could send me a copy? or find a good link to it?
Popelscan uses your computers parralel printer port for the output signal?

Thanks.

~John


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
liteglow,

Where can I get this $200 scanner system?
If I can get a scanner syste for $200, that has the galvos and the controller card, Im IN ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

also, all the links I can find to the popelscan software are broken.
Think you could send me a copy? or find a good link to it?
Popelscan uses your computers parralel printer port for the output signal?

Thanks.

~John 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, I would also like to know the whereabouts of this, cheers! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## liteglow (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.mylaserpage.de/

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 9, 2005)

thats the page that is broken.
Everything points to it, but it will never load.

Also, where can I get the $200 scanners you mentioned?


----------



## timbudtwo (Jan 9, 2005)

SBK, I was curious of the price of the m6008, and how you ordered it. The jmlaser site is very unuser friendly to me.


----------



## LaserMod (Jan 10, 2005)

Translated link for M6008:
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.mylaserpage.de/m6008.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dm6008%2Bscanner%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D

http://www.mylaserpage.de/

"Laser Scanning Starter SET
Ausbaufähiges Laserscanningset für Einsteiger. Set bestehend aus: D/A Wandler für den Parallelport mit Blankingausgang, Netzteil, 2 Stk MOT1 als Ablenkeinheit und 2 Stk. Oberflächenspiegeln ( Zuschnitt ). 
OEM Teile ohne Halter, Gehäuse und Laser.
für 120 Euro incl Versand als Päckchen."







What else do I need to buy with this? I notice there are no mirrors and a suitable xy tripod would be needed for the two motors yes?


----------



## operator (Jan 10, 2005)

I cant get the laserpage.de to load either, I've hunted for Popelscan for a while too, every link points to the site thats down, does anyone have it zipped up anywhere ?

I did find this other app called Heathcliff, heres the link: http://patrick.kolla.de/software/heathcliff.html

I found some galvos on this site: http://www.laservisuals.com/products.htm

They sent me the price list, the LV6008 scanner is £345

I also had a look at just buying a disco laser, for £300+ you can get some pretty cool kit, only sound activated though, would it be worth buying something like this then taking it apart ? seems it might be quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 10, 2005)

i have uploaded the popelscan 3.0 to my webpage on this URL:
http://home.monet.no/~bjornaro/diverse/Laser/


I thinke there is many other people want to build a laser scanning system ? 
I think i make a new tread, so we can post everythink there that we know ! 

Where to get Hardware\Software ,yes ?


----------



## jtice (Jan 10, 2005)

I still cant get those pages to load /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
If someone could provide a working link to that software that would be great.

Also, still cant find good info and pricing for that $200 scanner system liteglow mentioned.

Seems that LV6008 is about $416 , still out of my price range for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
But if I can get a scanner and driver for about $200 i will. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## liteglow (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
I still cant get those pages to load /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
If someone could provide a working link to that software that would be great.

Also, still cant find good info and pricing for that $200 scanner system liteglow mentioned.

Seems that LV6008 is about $416 , still out of my price range for now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
But if I can get a scanner and driver for about $200 i will. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do not my link work ???
Then u must check you internet connection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

On my link there is popelscan software !
And www.mylaserpage.de there is the 200$ hardware !


----------



## sbk (Jan 10, 2005)

Also, some precise responses :

[ QUOTE ]
One question, how much would I have to spend to do what SBK did, I mean I have nothing and I want to do what he was doing.


[/ QUOTE ] 

My system :
- >200mW DPSS laser + power supply (eBay) : 620$
- 8 bits X/Y output card + power supply : ~95$ (70 euros, www.mylaserpage.de)
- M6008 + power supply + driver board + mounts : 710$ (525 euros, without tax. www.jmlaser.com)
- support and mounting of all components : home made
- Electronics and cabling, assembling and problems resolutions : home made /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
- Software : free (Popelscan, mylaserpage.de)

TOTAL : 1425$ (810 euros). With that you have to add shipping costs, and customs charges.

>>Liteglow : this is NOT the cheap steppers motors that mylaserpage.de sells that I have used for my scanning system, but fast closed loop scanners. However I kept the 8 bits output card of mylaserpage.de to drive my closed loop, they works well.
The scanning set of mylaserpage consists of an output card (parallel port interface), a power supply, 2 very slow stepper motors with mirrors. Only suitable for slow beam effects.

>>Jtice : check your internet connection and your firewall to get access to mylaserpage.de, everywhere I tryed, it worked...

>>Lasermodifier : with the kit of mylaserpage, you get two high reflection surface mirrors, but you have to glue them on the motors, that is quite difficult. You need to buy a parallel cable, a mounting plate (with holes) and x/y tripod to do the system working.

>>Operator : the LV60-08 scanners are exactly the same that the M6008. But I don't think the example pictures of scanned graphics was did with these scanners, they are too much precisely drawed. Don't forget that these scanners are "low cost", and will not be able to draw complex graphics.


----------



## liteglow (Feb 14, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY GOT THE AUDIO FILE ON THIS VIDEO CLIP ??

http://www.laserforum.nl/lasershows/nightmare.WMV

This laser is awsome... 
But, i wonder if anybody know the song title ? 


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 14, 2005)

Standby...


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 14, 2005)

The song is a remix, of the 'Warp Bros - Phat Bass'

PM if you want the original mix...

Back to topic... briliant video. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif but not as good as the Laseronics one in time to Enya... that video is the best. Wish we could find the whole movie.


----------



## jtice (Feb 14, 2005)

not to burst your bubble...
but i think that computer generated, not actual video of the laser


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 21, 2007)

Grave digger alert... :wave: I just figured this is the best place to post a video of a laser show.  enjoy!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7234199093367888182


----------

